# Wes canada -eca



## Maverick083 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi,

I have sent my documents to WES- Canada on 19th May, 2015 for ECA through DHL courier services. As per online tracking, docs has been delivered on 21st May, 2015 but when logged in my WES Account, there status is showing "Waiting for required documents". I don't know what to do as i have sent my query to WES- Canada regarding this issue and nobody has responded yet.

Please advise me.


----------



## ohmygoditsdhaval (Aug 16, 2014)

You don't seem to have any other option but to Wait for them to revert back. 
Either they update their Status....or they respond to your query. Keep your fingers crossed.

By the way...I am also awaiting my ECA evaluation results....it has been more than a month by now and they are still evaluating it. 

Wish both of us GOOD LUCK


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Same with me, I have sent several queries and have not yet got any answer. 
i tired calling them but the line is always full and wait time is above 40 minutes. 

best to wait.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Did you check back,, I did today, my status now says evaluation under progress.


----------



## Maverick083 (Feb 4, 2015)

Finally got my ECA Report today.i have downloaded my report. Please guide me next step to proceed ahead.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Maverick083 said:


> Finally got my ECA Report today.i have downloaded my report. Please guide me next step to proceed ahead.



Did you even bother trying to look up the next step yourself rather than posting here and expecting people to guide you through step by step?


----------



## ohmygoditsdhaval (Aug 16, 2014)

colchar said:


> Did you even bother trying to look up the next step yourself rather than posting here and expecting people to guide you through step by step?


Dear Colchar,
I have just received a confirmation email from WES that my evaluation is complete and I could download my report etc etc....

While I was checking out my package-tracking details I noticed that it says *1 COPY* is sent....to my address.

I dont know why...but I think I had read somewhere that WES sends 2 copies of the Evaluation. And 1 has to be kept with you and one would be submitted to CIC. I am unable to track my source of this information and so am Forced to write this query here.

Does WES send 1 copy or 2 copies of Evaluation.???

I have even checked in the Packages & rates options...its not mentioned there also....

Your help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

DPS


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ohmygoditsdhaval said:


> Dear Colchar,
> I have just received a confirmation email from WES that my evaluation is complete and I could download my report etc etc....
> 
> While I was checking out my package-tracking details I noticed that it says *1 COPY* is sent....to my address.
> ...



I have no idea. I was educated in Canada so have never had to use that service. Why don't you contact them and ask?


----------

